# If The Bell Tree Forums Closed What Would You Do?



## oswaldies (Apr 16, 2015)

I actually wanna see some of these answers....
I would just sit at home bored probably....


----------



## penguins (Apr 16, 2015)

get a life prob


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2015)

Find another forum.



Or just screw forums off entirely and do something else with my time.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 16, 2015)

penguins said:


> get a life prob



forums are life my friend. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 16, 2015)

Sit on tumblr some more and think up puns for every occasion.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2015)

Move on to a new forum, which will probably happen anyway due to my inevitable perma ban.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 16, 2015)

I honestly dont know what i would do!  I am not the most active poster, but lurk daily.  Its the perfect place for a little 10 min break throughout the day.  Its one of my daily stops when i need a mental break from office, life.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2015)

the life continue going... save more time and put into my business..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2015)

Probably start adapting to a new life and stay unglued to the internet, which I have been trying to do.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2015)

I would probably just spend more time on RuneScape or some other forum.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd agree with some of the others about finding another forum. It isn't too hard to do so and if the search fails, there's always more productive things to do anyways, like reading.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

Probably the same thing I do whenever I get banned, just for a much longer period of time.


----------



## Quill (Apr 17, 2015)

Move my trading to tumblr. 

I spend a little bit of time here, but I'm not that emotionally invested, idk. It wouldn't change my life in any measurable way.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

be more productive and make games. make my own forum. idk


----------



## tobi! (Apr 17, 2015)

Cure cancer.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2015)

Go on ACC and riot.



computertrash said:


> make my own forum. idk


Can't wait to be co-owner ლ(╹◡╹ლ)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 17, 2015)

kill myself.

jk


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2015)

Propose to Jer


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 17, 2015)

Probably go back to managing MMO guilds or modding another forum. bleh.

I'd be pretty broken up if TBT closed too, made all of my really good friends here.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2015)

move on with life 

this is the only forum I use and I don't even use it as much anymore lel


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Move on to a new forum, which will probably happen anyway due to my inevitable perma ban.



same


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Start using my ACNL tumblr or (heavens forbid) maybe join ACC...as a last resort. I couldn't live without having TBT to lean back on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then again, if ACC found out I was agnostic...


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, I always have ACC.

EDIT: Wait, what does ACC have against agnostics?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 18, 2015)

They're like "super christian" and ban people for things that would seemingly be against it. You can't mention anything about homosexuality or they close the thread/give you an infraction if you keep doing it.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh, I didn't know that.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 19, 2015)

Be bummed out bc I wouldn't be able to get free games anymore


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> They're like "super christian" and ban people for things that would seemingly be against it. You can't mention anything about homosexuality or they close the thread/give you an infraction if you keep doing it.



Seriously? I'll add that to the list in my mind of things to boycott.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> They're like "super christian" and ban people for things that would seemingly be against it. You can't mention anything about homosexuality or they close the thread/give you an infraction if you keep doing it.



really.. wow i knew they sucked bull balls but this is just.. it's a gaming forum jeebus


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> They're like "super christian" and ban people for things that would seemingly be against it. You can't mention anything about homosexuality or they close the thread/give you an infraction if you keep doing it.



Add to that, you also can't complain about how strict they are. You can get in trouble there for not supporting their moderation system.

That's why I wouldn't join ACC.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Let me just add, their layout is terrible.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

put more focus on my acnl tumblr (currently its the other way around).


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd just have to use another site for getting ACNL stuff. I remember considering using Reddit before joining this site.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Apr 19, 2015)

I would probably start playing MMORPGs again and use my time for better things like studying... and getting in touch with special people


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Let me just add, their layout is terrible.



What are you talking about? You've gotta admit, ACC _does_ have a pretty attractive and colorful design.


----------



## kassie (Apr 19, 2015)

GuyWithThePie said:


> What are you talking about? You've gotta admit, ACC _does_ have a pretty attractive and colorful design.



No. No it does not.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

Now I'm wondering what ACC thinks of TBT.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 19, 2015)

GuyWithThePie said:


> Now I'm wondering what ACC thinks of TBT.



Read this.
And this.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

Those links just lead me to the main forum index.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd probably just sit at home bored... I have no life TTmTT


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Go on living my life normally.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Read this.
> And this.



The majority are nice about it, and then there's that one guy xD
He's a belltree hater.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 20, 2015)

Play harvest moon even more.


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Play harvest moon even more.



Harvest Moon is life ugh. I used to be so obsessed with DS / DS cute in particular when I was younger and looking back on it it's very limited in mechanics etc/ compared to other games but it brings back so many memories. <3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 20, 2015)

I would join another forum. Maybe look for one that doesn't mind hacks/glitches so much. I like Pokemon that have weird moves. Or were met at the Pokemon league. lol


----------



## Coach (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd go on another forum probably - I used to be pretty active on ACC but I left for TBT. 

But I'd also regret the hours I spent over these tiny little pictures

And the damn bell shop on ACC _still_ isn't done. It's been like 3 years since I joined, and they've had the same coming soon message for years


----------



## matt (Apr 20, 2015)

Would not bother me 
 shame to was the tbt though

- - - Post Merge - - -

For some people, tbt seems to be their life XD.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Tumblr.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 20, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> They're like "super christian" and ban people for things that would seemingly be against it. You can't mention anything about homosexuality or they close the thread/give you an infraction if you keep doing it.



BTW, found this on ACC's main page as part of one of their update logs.

"For a long time the words "gay" and "lesbian" have been in the language filter as traditionally they have been used by members in derogatory contexts.  We have removed those words from the filter.  This allows LGBT members to directly identify their orientation in profiles without having to bypass the filter.  Please know that use of these words as attacks, slurs and the like will be treated as flaming or trolling.  Please report any misuse of these words to the Moderators using the Report Icon icon on the offending content so that we can address it swiftly."


----------



## Franny (Apr 20, 2015)

idk i'd probably go outside


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2015)

GuyWithThePie said:


> What are you talking about? You've gotta admit, ACC _does_ have a pretty attractive and colorful design.



I've just looked at it for the first time and it's just a total eyesore in my opinion.


The layout also looks like a forum from the early 90's.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 23, 2015)

First, i'm going to cry. Then I'm going to try and get a life and go outside. When that fails, I cry again. Then, move on and find another forum and fail because bell tree has set my standards too high. Finally, I sit on my bed and cry. 

so basically just cry haha


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd be pretty bummed out because this is a really nice and friendly place. I trust pretty much everyone here. This is the only forum I'm on right now and my main go to place for Animal Crossing trades. If it shut down, I'd have to find another forum or place to trade.


----------



## Minties (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd shrug and then go back to ff14.

There's nothing here without mefia.


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2015)

Farobi said:


> kill myself.
> 
> jk



You could tie the noose to the lifeless bell tree


----------



## Lauren (Apr 24, 2015)

I already managed to disappear for a few months, I'm sure I'd just stay in contact with friends I met here. If it closed there wouldn't be anything you could do, just get on with your normal lives.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

I will not be lost


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2015)

Lauren said:


> I already managed to disappear for a few months, I'm sure I'd just stay in contact with friends I met here. If it closed there wouldn't be anything you could do, just get on with your normal lives.


u never contact me



Zeiro said:


> I will not be lost



i would be


----------

